# Free Agent News! Malone willing to take less money so we can sign Gary Payton!



## LakerBaller (May 5, 2003)

A Laker Makeover Could Be in the Mail

Times Headlines 


Off Golden Pond


The Mighty Ducks? Try Silly Gooses



By Tim Brown, Times Staff Writer


The Lakers' negotiations with Karl Malone have gone so well that they are considering the possibility they could sign him and still offer their full mid-level exception to Gary Payton.

Sources with knowledge of conversations between Malone and General Manager Mitch Kupchak said Malone expressed a desire to sign with the Lakers as well as an appreciation for their wish for a guard, namely Payton.

Malone, it appears, has made the Lakers the perfect offer: his services for as low as the veteran's minimum exception ($1.5 million for the first year), or whatever rate they agree would be necessary to top off their roster with Payton. It is possible the offer is dependent on the mid-level money going to Payton. If not, the Lakers could split the mid-level to improve their depth in the backcourt and sign another front-court player, perhaps Robert Horry, or use the entire mid-level exception for Malone.

In the process, Malone has convinced the Lakers that his only agenda, in what would be his 19th NBA season, would be to win the championship that eluded him in Utah.

It would be an extraordinary gesture by a 39-year-old player still skilled enough to have been selected to last year's All-Star game and next year's Olympic team. Last season, Malone averaged at least 20 points for the 17th consecutive season and was the only power forward endorsed by Horry on the day Horry's option was not exercised.








Karl Malone is willing to take the 1.5 Million Veteran's Exception so we can keep the Mid Level Exception to sign Gary Payton (or other free agents)! this is great news if karl malone is for real. imagine that line up!

Payton
Kobe
George
Malone
Shaq

thats not fair for the rest of the NBA. 

FOUR (count 'em, FOUR) future hall of famers in ONE line up.

I've hated malone for years, but if he is willing to come to L.A. to win a championship and take the minimum (where as he can make 9 million for the jazz) so we can keep enough money to sign good players to fill our other needs (PAYTON PLEASE), then i have a lot of respect for him. 

damn.... 2003-2004 lakers roster:

Payton
Kobe
George
Malone
Shaq

Bench:
Robert Horry
Kareem Rush
Eric Piatkowski
Derek Fisher
Brian Cook
Luke Walton
Jim Jackson

IR: Rick Fox

that is my DREAM ROSTER!

PLEASE MAKE IT COME TRUE MITCH AND PHIL!

http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-lakers4jul04a,1,3438870.story?coll=la-headlines-sports


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Malone isn't my top choice at PF either but if we can get him for $1.5 mill then I'd sign him in a heartbeat. None of the other big guys would sign for that little. Zo wants more. PJ wants more. Howard probably wants more too. I like the idea of signing Malone and having the MLE to spend on 1 or 2 more players. If it is 1 player I'd love to get a guy like Payton. However, if we can only sign 2 guys then my choices would be either Claxton or Daniels at PG and Piatkowski or Barry at SG. Jumaine Jones intrigues me as well.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Malone is basically a LAKER?! I would've been happy, but a little sketchy if the Lakers signed him for the MLE, but getting him and possibly getting Payton is FANTASTIC!!! I feel so great right now!

Malone has always been one of those guys that I've greatly respected, but loved to hate. I guess I'll have to get used to cheering for him in purple and gold. Aww...it won't be that hard! :banana: :vbanana: :banana:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This is the short line that I really like!

_The Lakers' negotiations with Karl Malone have gone so well..._


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>LakerBaller</b>!
> A Laker Makeover Could Be in the Mail
> 
> Times Headlines
> ...


I liked the article and everything you wrote, except were the heck will the Lakers get the money to sign Jim Jackson, Eric Piatkowski, and Robert Horry in addition to Payton and Malone. I would say it would be a maricle if they could sign Payton and Malone, let alone those other players.


----------



## thrice911 (Jul 15, 2002)

WOW!

I won't truly believe this until I see Malone holding up a Laker jersey but if Malone really signs with us and we are able to persuade Payton to come for the MLE I will forgive kupchak for ever doubting his GM abilities.


----------



## LakerBaller (May 5, 2003)

i didn't want malone either. my first choices were howard or brown. but if he is willing to take the veteran minimum AND we can still bring payton in, GIVE ME MALONE!:yes:


----------



## LakerBaller (May 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: Free Agent News! Malone willing to take less money so we can sign Gary Payton!*



> Originally posted by <b>BobbyDigital32</b>!
> 
> I liked the article and everything you wrote, except were the heck will the Lakers get the money to sign Jim Jackson, Eric Piatkowski, and Robert Horry in addition to Payton and Malone. I would say it would be a maricle if they could sign Payton and Malone, let alone those other players.



pike is willing to come for the veteran's minimum

jim jackson took the minimum to go to the kings last year. he could probably do the same with the lakers.

robert would not be bitter about us getting malone (where as he would be if we got howard or brown) and would be glad to back up malone for the veteran's minimum also.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

If this guy's "sources" are right that is incredible. We'd be throwing an all-star team at everyone on a nightly basis. I don't care who San Antonio got they couldn't stand up to this. Yeah we'd be old as hell but it'd only be a short-term thing that wouldn't cost us a whole lotta money. I'm a die-hard Laker fan and I'd feel sorry for the opposition. Hopefully though if it happened everyone would be getting along.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Come to think of it, if the Lakers signed Malone for 1.5million, they may not sign Payton. I mean, Shaq, Kobe, Malone and Payton are a lot of guys that want the rock in their hands. They might be better off signing another PG if they signed Malone for that. Either way, the Lakers would be great, and I'd be happy.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

4 hall of famers is a good formula for a ring that would be amazing


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Wow.. that's real good news!! 


4 hall of famers each nite, wow! 


NBA, watch out!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow.. I'm hoping this will be TRUE but wont believe it till I see it!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Even if it is true, a loaded roster doesn't automatically mean anything. It wasn't too long ago that the Lakers had 4 players make the all-star team remember? That team was swept in the WCF. Or look at the 00 Blazers or last years Kings.

And the reason Jackson took the minimum to play for the Kings is because it was December when he signed. I think the Kings like him over Hedo now and will resign him to a bigger deal.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

If we signed Malone to the minimum and Payton to the MLE, we would still have the LLE to use. If we used it on Pippen..

C-Shaq
PF-Malone
SF-Pippen
SG-Kobe
PG-Payton

That's 5 HOFers on one starting lineup!


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> If we signed Malone to the minimum and Payton to the MLE, we would still have the LLE to use. If we used it on Pippen..
> 
> C-Shaq
> ...


Awesome lineup! If we could have one more selfless player in there in addition to Pipp it would be great. Kobe, Shaq, Payton, and Malone all want the rock. That is the only thing that worries me about that lineup.


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

My Dream line-up. Reasonable, but odds are the same as winning the lottery consecutive times. The Lakers would have 10mil to spend on Free Agents. (Veterans minimum, LLE, MLE, Rick Fox's injury exeption)

----------starters----------
C Shaquille O'Neal
F Karl Malone (Vet. min.)
F Scottie Pippen (LLE)
G Kobe Bryant
G Gary Payton (MLE)
----------bench-------------
C Radoslav Nesterovic (inj. exeption)
F Brian Cook
F Slava Medvedenko
F Luke Walton
G-F Devean George
G Kareem Rush
G Derek Fisher
-------injury reserve-------
F Rick Fox
G Jannero Pargo

Starting line-up could give you 100pts.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> If we signed Malone to the minimum and Payton to the MLE, we would still have the LLE to use. If we used it on Pippen..
> 
> C-Shaq
> ...


Don't get greedy. First your asking Malone to sacrifice to the MLE, then LLE and now you are proposing the minimum? The guy will get insulted at some point.


----------



## LakerBaller (May 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't get greedy. First your asking Malone to sacrifice to the MLE, then LLE and now you are proposing the minimum? The guy will get insulted at some point.



No, Karl Malone said he would TAKE the veteran's minimum and help recruit payton.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> Even if it is true, a loaded roster doesn't automatically mean anything. It wasn't too long ago that the Lakers had 4 players make the all-star team remember? That team was swept in the WCF. Or look at the 00 Blazers or last years Kings.
> 
> And the reason Jackson took the minimum to play for the Kings is because it was December when he signed. I think the Kings like him over Hedo now and will resign him to a bigger deal.


While this seem like great news. I feel what Jemel is saying here. Too many strong personalities. GP and Malone have accomplished a heck of alot in the NBA and while Shaq and Kobe are great what happens when the typical Lakers sniping begins can Malone understand that Kobe and Shaq's alliance is a very sensitive thing it has to be handled with care. 

I know Kobe and GP are good friends. Kobe mentioned once how GP helped him through some things in the league when he was a younger player sort of like a big brother so I don't see a problem there. 

My thinking always has been if we get either or spend the rest of the money picking up younger role players. 

I still think Kobe's the key to all of this he hasn't accomplished nearly as many things yet in this league if he's okay with everything I think Phil can make it work. He's a master at making good parts fit together.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> Awesome lineup! If we could have one more selfless player in there in addition to Pipp it would be great. Kobe, Shaq, Payton, and Malone all want the rock. That is the only thing that worries me about that lineup.


The only thing is Kobe would be asked to share the ball for players that he's basically better than in order to keep the peace. 

Who takes the last shot. Kobe and Shaq have worked it out that Kobe sets up the game winners with assistance from Horry. In this juiced up line-up with Pippen in the mix makes us the Portland TrailBlazers. We become the Blazers with Pippen once again gumming up the Works. Truthfully I'd much rather have Pippen fit in than GP. Pippen is much more unselfish and accustomed to play a role. 

This team is awfully old also. We need to take some money to fortify the roster with young role players who will be willing to be lead not this allstar team with 5 leaders playing together. 

Jerry Buss is the one pushing this GP thing. I don't think pg is as desperate a need as pf is. I want GP but only in the right mix of players I'm not sure GP/ Malone is a good mix.


----------



## Skiptomylou12 (Jun 25, 2003)

if its true then say hello to our 4th champioinships in 5 years, we can porbably win one more because malone will play one more defintely and payton is good for another 3 years

but i agree, who will be our option, malone wants to scoreto get the all time record and payton will also want to score not to mention bench players


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't get greedy. First your asking Malone to sacrifice to the MLE, then LLE and now you are proposing the minimum? The guy will get insulted at some point.


What? He said he'd take the minimum...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Maybe....

Malone for the minimum or LLE, whatever. Then Speedy Claxton and Dermarr Johnson split the MLE.

It won't happen, but it would be a good idea. Young, talented players would give Kobe a reason to stay in LA.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Maybe....
> 
> Malone for the minimum or LLE, whatever. Then Speedy Claxton and Dermarr Johnson split the MLE.
> ...


I think Malone is only taking the minimum so that we can sign GP with the MLE. I don't think he would be willing to take the min. if he knew we were going to sign Johnson and Claxton with the MLE.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

This news sounds too good to be true. I'm not saying we won't get Malone but I'll have to see it to believe it. He's not my first choice at pf either but he's certainly a lot better than what we have had it the past few years and he seems to be coming at a cheap price. The only problem I see is the same one that a few of you guys have mentioned. If we do in fact get both Payton and Malone, there might not be enough shots to go around and the team chemistry might not be too good. I think we only need one of these two guys anyway. If we get Malone, I wouldn't be too dissappointed in not getting GP. We can use the money to get a couple of decent guys that can play as role players. That might balance the team more.


----------



## SLiM9287 (Jul 2, 2002)

If we get Malone I dont think we would need payton as much, I would be happy with bringing Lue back to play and maybe a back up center so they can split the mle.


----------



## U reach. I teach (May 24, 2003)

> I think we only need one of these two guys anyway. If we get Malone, I wouldn't be too dissappointed in not getting GP. We can use the money to get a couple of decent guys that can play as role players. That might balance the team more


You have to understand that Malone is only willing to take the vet. min. so we can get Payton. If we don't get Payton, Malone will won't some, if not all of the MLE.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> 
> 
> I think Malone is only taking the minimum so that we can sign GP with the MLE. I don't think he would be willing to take the min. if he knew we were going to sign Johnson and Claxton with the MLE.


Yeah, I agree. He'll most likely only take the minimum after the Lakers sign Payton. If Payton signs with another team, he'll want the MLE.


----------



## ratedPG (Jun 12, 2003)

What a great Fourth! I mean, never in my wildest dreams, would I have expected Karl Malone.. I guy I never liked, willing to take a huge paycut with other teams offering 10x that vet minimum. Oh, if they can sign GP and maybe a back-up 1, 2, or 3 like a Stephen Jackson or Tyronn Lue!?


----------



## Insidious Meme (Dec 13, 2002)

I'd think if they are signing on for less money then they can get elsewhere, they would know their roles, and frankly, it's that Kobe and Shaq are the main men on the team. If they wanted to be "the man" , they'd take the big money elsewhere and be the star of that team. The article did say:

*In the process, Malone has convinced the Lakers that his only agenda, in what would be his 19th NBA season, would be to win the championship that eluded him in Utah.* 


Malone and Payton are getting up in age and to come to LA for lesser jack means they want rings, not squabbling about who takes the last shot. Otherwise, why would they go through all the bs on minimum money?


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

Damian,

Shaq on Arvydas Sabonis: He almost cries to the officials in a little-baby voice, "Shaq is fouling me. He’s hurting me. Ow."

lmfao :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

OH MY GOD THIS WOULD BE AWESOME!!!!! :banana:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I thought I would basically do the all-caps bit with the run-on sentence...when I saw that article I freaked!

Wonder what the Sacramento Kings fans think about this?  :laugh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ratedPG</b>!
> What a great Fourth! I mean, never in my wildest dreams, would I have expected Karl Malone.. I guy I never liked, willing to take a huge paycut with other teams offering 10x that vet minimum. Oh, if they can sign GP and maybe a back-up 1, 2, or 3 like a Stephen Jackson or Tyronn Lue!?


There is no way the Lakers will get Stephen Jackson. The Spurs will re-sign him for around 4 years $20million, but Tyronn Lue is a possiblity.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> What? He said he'd take the minimum...


No he said he would take the LLE. What I'm saying is that getting a guy of his caliber to sacrifice and take the MLE is enough, the LLE is even more amazing, but the minimum? That would be testing his genorisity.


----------



## LakerBaller (May 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> No he said he would take the LLE. What I'm saying is that getting a guy of his caliber to sacrifice and take the MLE is enough, the LLE is even more amazing, but the minimum? That would be testing his genorisity.




no, he said the veteran's MINIMUM..


----------



## LakerBaller (May 5, 2003)

straight from the article:




"Malone, it appears, has made the Lakers the perfect offer: his services for as low as the veteran's minimum exception ($1.5 million for the first year), or whatever rate they agree would be necessary to top off their roster with Payton. "


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

*boooooooooo*

Nothing like the easiest guy to dislike in the league joining the easiest team to dislike.... and potentially bringing Gary Payton with him. 

I had considered (as some have mentioned) that maybe personalities would clash, and that having 4 future hall of famers could somehow end up being too much..... then I remembered who was coaching the Lakers. If anyone can mesh personalities, Phil Jackson can. So, while I hate to admit it, that team would be pretty scary.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LakerBaller</b>!
> straight from the article:
> 
> 
> ...


I stand corrected.

I thought the vets min was a even mil though? Isn't that what B Shaw made?


----------



## Juan (Jun 13, 2002)

> I thought the vets min was a even mil though?


It is, but the Lakers only have to pay half of that, the league picks up the rest per the CBA.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

I don't think the Lakers will go for Lue. They have Pargo and if he develops there's no reason to have Lue when you could go out and get a decent SG.


----------

